# You suck



## Alevmanni

Is there an expression like this in Finnish? There must be ahaha


----------



## Zinfandel

I can't think of a direct translation but a mocking way of expressing one's inability to do something properly is saying "et vaan osaa" - you just can't (do something). It is quite widely used in the Internet and amongst the younger people at least but I can't imagine putting it into an official context.


----------



## Zinfandel

Oh, and now someone would be totally right to say that to me because it should have been "et vain osaa".  The words vaan and vain are quite often mixed up even by native speakers and if you google it, the phrase appears about 3000 times correctly with "vain" and over 6000 times with "vaan".


----------



## Hakro

Obviously "you suck" can (and must) be translated in many different ways depending on the context. For example the Babylon online dictionary gives several meanings like "you're a jerk, I don't like you", " you are loony/crazy/crappy/fucking/shitty", "I can't stand you". 

Of course there are many similar insults in Finnish but it would be very complicated to explain how to use them in different situations.


----------



## Alevmanni

Well, thank you both


----------

